# Seven cats in seven days



## Mark Parrott (Sep 16, 2016)

I am going to attempt to post pics of all our cats over the next 7 days. First one. Here is Lola, otherwise known as lollup.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 16, 2016)

Ha ha get in. She is an absolute Doosey. I just cannot figure out why you didn't call her Spot


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2016)

Everyone sing along 'Her name was Lola...!'


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 16, 2016)

I can't believe I actually just watched that


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 16, 2016)

A slightly different Lola. If Ray Davies isn't completely high on something other than life while singing this then ill show my arse at the Leeds  forum meet up


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 16, 2016)

That's more like it


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2016)

I saw the Kinks at Sheffield Poly in 1979 - one of the best live gigs ever  They didn't turn up until 1am as they had got stuck in snow coming over the Pennines from Manchester, but they still did a full set - true showmen!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 16, 2016)

She was named after the Kinks song. NOT Barry Manilow.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 16, 2016)

I hope you have a kitty with blue somewhere in the title because if blues piano were my wife and she is then blues harmonica would certainly be my mistress. Enjoy this and if you can't then I think you must be dead


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

If harmonica is a bit flat then try some real double flat piano.  Gawd I just hate people who can do this ( I can't for the life of me)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 17, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## Ljc (Sep 17, 2016)

*Wow *


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 17, 2016)

Day 2 & cat number 2.  This is our 3 legged fur ball, Theo, also known as Teapot.


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 17, 2016)

Awww isn't he beautiful. Looks a very contented boy


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr. Parrott if you don't stop posting these cat pictures your house might get raided by stealth ninjas by the time you get to cat 5 piccy. Obviously i will know absolutely nowt about it.Your first 2 are absolutely stunning haminals. Maine coons are of course top of the kitty tree but let's face facts all cats are just pure purrrrrrfection


----------



## andyboy (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

andyboy said:


> View attachment 1923




Love it Andy


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh, Mark stop! I don't think I can cope with 7 days of cute cat pictures!! I absolutely adore cats. 

This lady is pretty much the American version of me:


----------



## andyboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Its cat-topia where i am staying. It looks like there is a large community of wild but not feral cats with masses of kittens.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 18, 2016)

Day 3 & moggy no. 3.  Here we have the cutest little sweetheart known as Doris (nickname, Dor Dor).   She always looks constantly surprised.


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 18, 2016)

She made me laugh  What a little beauty. Do they all get on well together?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 18, 2016)

Let's just say they tolerate each other.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 18, 2016)

This is my little princess, Simba. He's male, but he's my princess.

I have two others and one that isn't mine but keeps coming in anyway LOL


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 18, 2016)

Rosie you have a beautiful pussy


----------



## Amigo (Sep 18, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> This is my little princess, Simba. He's male, but he's my princess.
> 
> I have two others and one that isn't mine but keeps coming in anyway LOL
> 
> View attachment 1937 View attachment 1938



Moving along swiftly from that...uh hum, I hope you're not making your cat gender confused Rosie! Lol


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 18, 2016)

He's gorgeous, Rosie.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 18, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Moving along swiftly from that...uh hum, I hope you're not making your cat gender confused Rosie! Lol



He's my little sugar plum!! You'd be surprised the names I call him. My other cats walk away and pretend I don't exist sometimes but not simba, he never leaves my side. I haven't had a bath, shower or even a wee in peace in the three years I've had him! On occasion, he has even jumped in the bath when I've been in it! Let's just say that ended badly for both of us although I definitely came off worse. Looked like I'd been attacked!! He's....special


----------



## Amigo (Sep 19, 2016)

This latest report entitled, 'cuddling kittens can kill you' is a bit alarmist!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/09/19/cuddling-kittens-can-kill-you-warn-scientists/


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 19, 2016)

And so can lots of things.  I will take the risk.  Anyhoo, onto moggy no. 4.  This is Echo (also known as Ecky or Eckypops).  She is Doris' Sister.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 21, 2016)

Sorry, missed yesterday's posting, so today you have two.  Here, we have Isis (also known as Isypops or Isybums).  Named before the extremist group existed.  She is a right snobby cow and doesn't lower herself to mix with our other cats.


And here is her daughter, Freyja (also known as Freybe or Freybums).  She has the loudest meow of all of them & is also the greediest.


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 21, 2016)

They are scrummy cats.  
Isis looks like she has a moustache!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 21, 2016)

She does have some unusual markings.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 21, 2016)

I am in love


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks like one of my favourite yarn dyers got his hands on Isis and ice dyed her.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 22, 2016)

And finally, cat number 7. Unfortunately, she is a bugger to photograph, and this is the best I could get. This is Maya, also known as My My.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2016)

OK Mark, now you've shown them all separately, how about getting them all to pose for a group photo?


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> OK Mark, now you've shown them all separately, how about getting them all to pose for a group photo?



I have one photo of our 4 in one room. Took me five years to get it!!

Andy


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 22, 2016)

I don't know how you can remember so many names! I have 3 children (grown up) but invariable call the boys by each other's names! But then I don't suppose the cats mind!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 22, 2016)

They respond to any name. As for a group photo, yeah, right.


----------



## weecee (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for putting a smile on my dial the last seven days Mark.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 22, 2016)

How do they all live together? I want another kitten but my it took a while for my eldest cat to be okay with simba (my baby)  she basically avoids him tbh and the other one she acknowledges but doesn't spend much time with him. The two boys play nicely though. There's also one that comes in through my cat flap and my cats just allow it. I'm worried another kitten may cause fights...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 23, 2016)

It took many years for them to 'get on'. I'll explain how we got to seven cats. Before l met my wife, l had Isis & Freyja, she had Theo & Lola. For over a year they avoided each other, but finally accepted they had to live together. Then just after we got married, we found Maya dumped in a ditch. She can't've been more than 7 weeks old.  She was so happy we saved her & l don't think she has ever forgotten it as she is so affectionate.  We didn't get her spayed as we live miles from any other cats, but the little slapper managed to get pregnant & produced four little bundles of joy. We gave away two & kept two.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2016)

Every time I see the title of this thread with Mark's name next to it the thought goes through my head that this is about one of his more unusual recipes...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 23, 2016)

Don't knock it til you try it. Need a huge slow cooker though.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 25, 2016)

Lola is my favourite - I love black cats <3


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 25, 2016)

She is a funny one. Possibly the clumsiest cat I've ever known. Knocks everything over. When she was a kitten, she looked like a bat with her big ears. She has grown into them now.


----------

